# Will 18 inch rims be to much for my ls cruze?



## Asheridan (Jul 23, 2013)

I need some opinions are 18 inch rims to much for a cruze? Or should I stick with 16 inch rims? Also if I do decide on 18's will I have to do any modifications to the car?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I thought the RS and LTZ packages were 18" stock. So, you should be A-OK with 18s.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Make sure they are 5x105 bolt pattern and you should be good. I am not sure about Offset however, maybe somebody else can chime in on that.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

40-42 offset.


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

2013LT said:


> 40-42 offset.


This. They'll be fine, I went from 15 to 18 on a lowered cobalt and never rubbed. I wouldn't go more than a 8-8.5 width wheel tho. And definitely make sure it's the correct bolt pattern. 

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

18" is fine. It looks the best on the Cruze.. it is quite a bulky little car.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

18s,You will have no issues if you go with a wheel no bigger than 8in wide and a et of 40-45.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The ECO wheels look like they should have been bigger with the meaty stock tire sidewall. 18's look good just be careful of the weight. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Asheridan (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you , I think I'm going to go with the 18's , any recommendations on rim color? I have a blue granite body , I was thinking black


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Black is awesome with blue. I also own a Honda civic and it's blue is pretty similar to the cruze blue. I have Honda HFP gunmetal rims on it and I think it looks great. Have a look see: 



Lots of work done to that car by me. Head gasket, 5 lug conversion, rear disc conversion, lots of other stuff. I plan to not touch the cruze forever. Look into the gunmetal though, I think it looks awesome with the blue.


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

one big factor of plus sizing in weight. Keep in mind that unsprung weight has a disproportionantly larger effect than adding weight to the sprung wieght of the body. Another effect is the overall diameter of the wheel and tire package. Going with a larger overall diameter will increase your gearing which can lower your rpms at higher speeds but will also cause your engine to need to work harder to get up to speed. Conversely if you go with a smaller overall diameter then you will shorten your final drive ratio, which will make gearing shorter but can cause your fuel economy to drop due to holding higher revs. If you are going to 18s then i would factor in wheel weight and try to find a wheel that balances looks and low weight. tires also affect your unsprung weight so look at the differences between tire size. Honestly on a car this size a 225 or 235 is more than sufficient for anything on the street. Ive seen LNF and LSJ guys running 245 or 255 series tires to get a wider section width for less wheel spin, but our cars dont approach the levels of power those put out. Either way good luck on your search. Keep us updated


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

prince_bigd said:


> one big factor of plus sizing in weight. Keep in mind that unsprung weight has a disproportionantly larger effect than adding weight to the sprung wieght of the body. Another effect is the overall diameter of the wheel and tire package. Going with a larger overall diameter will increase your gearing which can lower your rpms at higher speeds but will also cause your engine to need to work harder to get up to speed. Conversely if you go with a smaller overall diameter then you will shorten your final drive ratio, which will make gearing shorter but can cause your fuel economy to drop due to holding higher revs. If you are going to 18s then i would factor in wheel weight and try to find a wheel that balances looks and low weight. tires also affect your unsprung weight so look at the differences between tire size. Honestly on a car this size a 225 or 235 is more than sufficient for anything on the street. Ive seen LNF and LSJ guys running 245 or 255 series tires to get a wider section width for less wheel spin, but our cars dont approach the levels of power those put out. Either way good luck on your search. Keep us updated


Along with the weight piece is the wheel studs themselves. I would recommend upgrading them if you're going with a cheaper/heavier 18. I've sheared them before due to the stud not being able to handle the additional weight. 

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I was gonna go on an unsprung weight and increased stopping distance rant but figured someone would chime in with a cleaner packaged reply. Heavier wheels also effect steering wheel feel as well as wear & tear. Those one handed low speed turns are a bitch if the wheels are extremely heavy. Ask those who went from 16's to 22's on other cars how it feels to turn and replace power steering pumps. Speaking of, has anyone killed the power steering motor yet?


----------



## alphaX (Jul 7, 2017)

What tire size would this be? I have a 13 Cruze LT RS but its currently on the OEM 16's want to switch to the OEM 18's.


----------



## 82xfire (Oct 25, 2017)

dvf


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Just put some on mine! No mods, just the right wheels and tires. These are the Ltz ones


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

alphax said:


> what tire size would this be? I have a 13 cruze lt rs but its currently on the oem 16's want to switch to the oem 18's.


p225/45r18


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I went with *235/45-R18's. **Only a slight alteration to MPH, but they look good.*


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> I went with *235/45-R18's. **Only a slight alteration to MPH, but they look good.*


No rub at full lock or anything? That's the size tire I plan to go to on my lt


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I'll let him answer regarding his, but with mine when I fully turned right to back into a parking spot earlier I got a little scrape noise. I believe at full turn 18s will get a little rub on either tire.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Noiitekk said:


> No rub at full lock or anything? That's the size tire I plan to go to on my lt


I have them on right now with lowering springs and sport shocks - no issues at all except your speedo will say you are slightly slower than you really are based on the speedo and a radar detector GPS. The GPS says I am traveling about 1-2 mph faster at 60-65 mph on the speedo. This is due to the tire diameter being slightly smaller than the recommended 26.1"


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

After having said all that ^^^^, I made a very sharp, very quick u-turn this morning and I heard plastic rubbing. It could be my new lip spoiler, but it could also be the tires as I did not install my sway bar yet and the body did roll.


----------



## El Kurto (5 mo ago)

jakkaroo said:


> 18s,You will have no issues if you go with a wheel no bigger than 8in wide and a et of 40-45.





jakkaroo said:


> 18s,You will have no issues if you go with a wheel no bigger than 8in wide and a et of 40-45.


I got a question I found some rims for my 2012 Cruze ls and I'm wonder if 18x9.5 et 35 will fit and yes there 5x105


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

El Kurto said:


> I got a question I found some rims for my 2012 Cruze ls and I'm wonder if 18x9.5 et 35 will fit and yes there 5x105


Welcome Aboard!









Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen I Cruze's


I have been following a few threads that speak to the data in the chart below. I have went to a number of sources, primarily GM Authority, to glean this information. That said, this was an arduous process and I started to get a bit cross-eyed. If you see any glaring mistakes, please let me...




www.cruzetalk.com





Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

